# Sony's new PlayStation 4 for social gaming and home theater expansion



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Available in time for the holidays this year (at least in time for Christmas, but with no set date) is the latest gaming console from Sony, the PlayStation 4 (PS4). Earlier this month, Sony made the announcement and unveiled some of the many features and enhancements to this new breed of gaming console, leaving some to qualify the PS4 as more than just a box to play video games on.








*Social Gaming Experience*

The social and "connected" aspects of the PS4 open it up to the Internet where a player can upload still shots and video snapshots of recent game play to Facebook and other sites, with the new "SHARE" button on the enhanced controller. Additionally, live game play can be brought to Ustream where friends can comment during game play, share tips and share game "objects" like health potions, etc.

With PlayStation Network it opens gaming to the cloud and to more devices, but it can offer more than that to the living room.

*Home Theater Expansion*

Besides having the ability to download games for immediate play (even while the game is still being downloaded), PS4 users gain access to Sony's cloud-based music and video subscription services, _Music Unlimited_ and _Video Unlimited_ respectively, plus other 3rd party content delivery networks and services.

The PS4 hardware consists of 8GB of dedicated GDDR5 RAM, an 8-core AMD Jaguar x86-64 CPU with an integrated graphics APU, an enhanced PC GPU AMD Radeon graphics processor, and a 6xCAV Blu-ray/8xCAV DVD player, which basically translates to very fast, very robust, and very powerful - with better graphics in general and smoother frame rates than its predecessor.








Connectivity options include gigabit Ethernet, Wireless-N WiFi (and b/g), Bluetooth 2.1 (EDR), USB 3.0, HDMI, Analog AV and Digital Optical outputs. And for cross-game chat it comes with a mono headset.

Not many more PS4 hardware features than those mentioned above have been revealed at this point. Still, without any confirmed audio or video performance specs (i.e. chest pounding 5.1 audio, 4K video, 8K resolution, high-res lossless audio formats, 3D, upscaled 1080p, etc.), this new-generation video game console, combined with it's Blu-ray player, should make for a great media center for home theater owners.

*PS4 4K Video, Content Streaming*

4K, as you are probably fully aware, is in reference to the high-resolution video standard that offers roughly "4 times" the resolution over common 1080p.

According to some unconfirmed statements, the PS4 will have in-built support for 4K, for user content such as videos and photos, but not for games.

"The official answer is that the PS4 supports 4K output but for personal contents, like photos or videos. Not games," said Shuhei Yoshida, president of Sony Worldwide Studios. "PS4 games do not work on 4K."

Additionally, according to Polygon, the PlayStation 4 will include apps for streaming television. Apps to access popular video on demand subscription and pay-per-use services like Amazon Instant Video, Hulu Plus, Netflix and others should be included, but these days, that should almost be a default feature, a feature that goes without saying.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I could only image a game at 4k! Maybe PS5 will have it.


----------



## lcjr71 (Jan 8, 2013)

So should I wait for this as a Blu Ray player. Not really concerned about the gaming side. Or just get the Oppo BDP-103?


----------



## prithi (Feb 21, 2013)

I will wait until it is in the market to buy.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am interested.. My concern for the 4k movies is that 4k definition movies require 100GB downloads!

Most ISP have caps and if you go past your normal range, you get bumped to the next level and the costs go up as well.. 

Granted, you would need 4K tv to see the 4K content but still 100GB downloads!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang Im not ready to buy another gaming system. Hopefully support will continue for the ps3 for a few years, I just bought an xbox 360 for Christmas. Should be an impressive system


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

PS3 will have support thru end of 2015 per gamespot.


----------



## LFC4TUNE (Feb 3, 2013)

I am planing a Mancave at the mo and I have a PS3 in the living room already but I will need a second for the Cave. I'm not sure whether I want a PS4 or a second PS3?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Since the PS4 is downward compatible with PS3 games, worth looking at the PS4.. Also, PS4 is going forward so at least for the moment, it will be somewhat future proof..

Of course if price is an issue, then the PS3 will be better since that will drop in price more as PS4 is shipped out..


----------



## drumslinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Any idea on what the price tag will be for the new PS4?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

drumslinger said:


> Any idea on what the price tag will be for the new PS4?


$400-500 dollar range


----------



## drumslinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks JQ.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

PS4 COMING HOLIDAY 2013

What ever happened to Christmas? I might have to boycott on those grounds.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

8086 said:


> PS4 COMING HOLIDAY 2013
> 
> What ever happened to Christmas? I might have to boycott on those grounds.


Well, Christmas is one of several holidays in December, so "Holidays" is more encompassing. Don't be offended! 

I'm really looking forward to this release. My PS3 has proven to be a reliable BluRay player, gaming console and altogether awesome media system since I bought it six, seven years ago. Take my money please!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree wth DruNewp. To me it makes more sense for "holiday" season rather then "Christmas" season since there are may "holidays" besides Christmas in December.. Plus this way, the same wording can be used worldwide for all countries by the manufacturers since "Christmas" alone is not celebrated in every country. As a quick example, besides "Christmas" I see the following for "holiday" in December --> Hanukkah, Boxing Day, Kwanzaa, and you can't forget Thanksgiving which starts the "holiday" season and it ends with New Years day! 

In regards to the PS4, from what I see (the reviews, etc.), it looks very good and better then the Nintendo U.. I am interested to see what it can do to improve gaming and home theater experience.


----------



## Cligh1985 (Mar 31, 2013)

Pretty much excited to get myself a PS4. I've read that it will be out by Holiday season which is probably by Thanksgiving. I still have a couple of months left to save up money and get this new toy.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I must say until I hear what MS will be offering I can't fully commit to getting a PS4. I have been in the Xbox camp from the beginning because of bad experiences with the PS2. Now after 3 original Xboxes failed to read disc and 5 Xbox360's RR or failing to read (#6 & 7 still working ) my attitude towards PS has improved to the point where I can at least think about buying back into the PS camp. 
Note: while I'm currently on my 7th 360 I have only paid for 2.5 of them, MS warranty covered the other 4.5, something Sony would not do when our PS2 x2 had issues.


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had my PS3 since 2007 and it hasn't broken or had any other problems. Ever. (Knock on wood!) I'll definitely pick up a PS4 when they come out!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am hoping that the PS4 will allow external drives and be able to access the for a fee 4K download service.
If not I will be disappointed as the new 4k download device requires you connect to a sony TV.
What is our option for those with a projector...aren't we the ones who would benefit most from 4K??


----------

